# A selection of DCC controllers.... but which one?



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all. its been a wee while since ive posted here but im looking for peoples advice on controllers for a DCC layout.

I like technology so would like to have something controlled by computers at low cost because big amounts of $$$ is hard to come by at the moment.

Here are 3 controllers im considering.

1. the SPROG II with the JMRI software

2. Hornby E-link interface & railmaster software

3. Bachmann E-Z command controller - although this isnt computer controlled and is pretty basic, it does the job of controlling the basic function of DCC equiped locos.

I am building a control panel for lights and accessories (just because it would look cool)


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

If you like technology and wouldn't mind doing some soldering, check out MERG. It's by far the cheapest and most versatile system. I use it to control my trains and turnouts through JMRI on my old smart phones using Engine Driver.


----------



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hutch said:


> If you like technology and wouldn't mind doing some soldering, check out MERG. It's by far the cheapest and most versatile system. I use it to control my trains and turnouts through JMRI on my old smart phones using Engine Driver.


Yep i can solder. can you give me a little more detail on it? where to get it from?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Right here, http://www.merg.org.uk/


----------

